# Homegrown babies



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Got them all shaved up and pretty just for some pictures! These babies I put a ton of effort into and I'm pretty happy with what I got!




























any opinions on them??


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They look great! Nice job!! I like the first red kid the most.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you! Her and the dark red buck and the light paint doe are triplets.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great clip jobs, I too like the red.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Look great!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They look great, Congrats!! Any chance that 1st & 2nd red kid are related as in twins? Haha, I had to laugh because they remind me so much of my son & daughter's twin wethers! They are both red, one darker than the other, but one is long and slender, the other is shorter and thicker.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks! And Yes those two and the light paint in the last picture are triplets


----------

